# Canon 1dx Sports Photography



## Advancedigital

Started shooting in Sept of this past year got hooked bought the Sony a77 as my first camera and bought the Canon 1dx last week, Here is the 1dx.


----------



## Advancedigital




----------



## Advancedigital

since I'm a rookie I'd love feedback good or bad


----------



## Advancedigital

My first 6 months   advanceddigitalphotographyinc.zenfolio.com


----------



## dmunsie

Fwiw...to my eyes the photos don't look very sharp, and some appear to be a tad under exposed. The obvious center composition is standard, perhaps experiment with different compositions, etc.


----------



## Advancedigital

How were your photos in your first six months with no photography background?


----------



## ceejtank

Theyre decent shots for what they are.  Sports photography is tough, it really depends what you want to do with them.  Are you using them for a portfolio?  Trying to sell them to the players after the game? Shooting for a newspaper?  Theyre decent shots for all that.  When shooting sports photography it's hard to get a shot that really "WOWS" people, because you're essentially just documenting what's happening in a game.  Sports photography isn't that artistic a lot of the time because its has a documentary feel to it, which when done right, its about right place right time for the shot I feel.

I think the shots you posted are comositionally fine for documenting a game. They seem properly exposed, or close enough to it, seem in focus as well.

Posting 6-10 shots and asking for feedback is a lot.  If you really want specific feedback - post 1 or 2 shots, number them, and then post the EXIF info for us to see how you were shooting.  (Shutter speed, aperature, ISO, Program mode) etc.  Will make it a lot easier to provide feedback.


----------



## ronlane

Advancedigital said:


> How were your photos in your first six months with no photography background?



OP, you asked for feedback good or bad and the come back with this? The feedback was about the pictures themselves not whether you had 6 months or 60 years of experience.


----------



## ceejtank

ronlane said:


> Advancedigital said:
> 
> 
> 
> How were your photos in your first six months with no photography background?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP, you asked for feedback good or bad and the come back with this? The feedback was about the pictures themselves not whether you had 6 months or 60 years of experience.
Click to expand...



I noticed the same thing... seems like a person whos posting their best images kind of expecting to be praised....


----------



## jake337

ceejtank said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advancedigital said:
> 
> 
> 
> How were your photos in your first six months with no photography background?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP, you asked for feedback good or bad and the come back with this? The feedback was about the pictures themselves not whether you had 6 months or 60 years of experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the same thing... seems like a person whos posting their best images kind of expecting to be praised....
Click to expand...


I think the OP believes that beautiful 1DX is going to create beautiful images for them.

Keep practicing and shooting.


----------



## imagemaker46

Advancedigital said:


> How were your photos in your first six months with no photography background?




You are very defensive with the couple of comments.  For what they are they are ok sports shots, nice variety with wide angle etc. exposures are good, look like they have been over processed a bit and have started to fall apart.  What lenses were you using for these shots?  It would be easier if we could see the data with them.


----------



## imagemaker46

Seems the op has left the building, didn't hear what he was expecting perhaps?


----------



## ronlane

imagemaker46 said:


> Seems the op has left the building, didn't hear what he was expecting perhaps?



I hear ya imagemaker. I guess they really didn't mean good or bad, only good. Oh well, those that stick around get better, those that don't????????


----------



## jaomul

Advancedigital said:


> How were your photos in your first six months with no photography background?



You should not have asked if you didn't want to know


----------



## pixmedic

Advancedigital said:


> How were your photos in your first six months with no photography background?



this is surely NOT going to endear you with any members here. you ASKED for C&C good OR bad. 
sorry you didn't get the feedback you wanted, but people here are pretty honest with their critique. 
maybe you were expecting praise because of the camera  you bought?
there are a lot of good sports photographers here. you can either stick around and learn from them, or give up
because your shiny new 1DX didn't instantly make you a pro worthy of our adulation's. 
practice makes perfect, after all.


----------



## ronlane

pixmedic said:


> Advancedigital said:
> 
> 
> 
> How were your photos in your first six months with no photography background?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is surely NOT going to endear you with any members here. you ASKED for C&C good OR bad.
> sorry you didn't get the feedback you wanted, but people here are pretty honest with their critique.
> maybe you were expecting praise because of the camera you bought?
> there are a lot of good sports photographers here. you can either stick around and learn from them, or give up
> because your shiny new 1DX didn't instantly make you a pro worthy of our adulation's.
> practice makes perfect, after all.
Click to expand...


but,but,but Pixmedic it's a *1DX*, it HAS to take the most amazing pictures that money can buy. (We have to assume this or I'll never get my wife to let me buy one.)


----------



## EIngerson

What's with all the 1Dx "I'm a rookie" posts lately? I'm not hating. I'll straight up say it. I'm jealous. lol. 

Give me your 1Dx and I'll give you my old XSI in trade. I won't ask what the best settings are and I damn sure won't get pissed when someone gives honest critique.


----------



## ronlane

EIngerson said:


> What's with all the 1Dx "I'm a rookie" posts lately? I'm not hating. I'll straight up say it. I'm jealous. lol.
> 
> Give me your 1Dx and I'll give you my old XSI in trade. I won't ask what the best settings are and I damn sure won't get pissed when someone give honest critique.



I hear you. I'd trade everything that I got for the 1Dx and be happy.


----------



## imagemaker46

The 1Dx is a huge outlay of money and over priced when you consider that the 5D mklll at half the price has basically the same insides.  The 1Dx is a faster camera, but also camera overkill in the hands of the ones that lack the skills to use it.


----------



## jake337

imagemaker46 said:


> The 1Dx is a huge outlay of money and over priced when you consider that the 5D mklll at half the price has basically the same insides.  The 1Dx is a faster camera, but also camera overkill in the hands of the ones that lack the skills to use it.




Also consider that recent Soccer thread that was all shot with a 30D.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photojournalism-sports-gallery/192134-sport-poland.html



But these seem to be highschool or at least small arena games.  I can only think that shoot sports at larger venues would be benificial becasue of the ability to get angles which maximize subject to background distance.


----------



## imagemaker46

jake337 said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1Dx is a huge outlay of money and over priced when you consider that the 5D mklll at half the price has basically the same insides.  The 1Dx is a faster camera, but also camera overkill in the hands of the ones that lack the skills to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also consider that recent Soccer thread that was all shot with a 30D.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photojournalism-sports-gallery/192134-sport-poland.html
> 
> 
> 
> But these seem to be highschool or at least small arena games.  I can only think that shoot sports at larger venues would be benificial becasue of the ability to get angles which maximize subject to background distance.
Click to expand...



I know the Op form Poland says that it was all shot with a 30D and a 70-200mm but some of those shots look like a much longer lens was used.  Great shots though.


----------



## jake337

imagemaker46 said:


> I know the Op form Poland says that it was all shot with a 30D and a 70-200mm but some of those shots look like a much longer lens was used.  Great shots though.



Maybe some were taken with 1.7x/2x extenders.


----------



## imagemaker46

jake337 said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the Op form Poland says that it was all shot with a 30D and a 70-200mm but some of those shots look like a much longer lens was used.  Great shots though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some were taken with 1.7x/2x extenders.
Click to expand...


he says no extenders were used and the images are too sharp if he was using the 2x.


----------



## LouR

pixmedic said:


> Advancedigital said:
> 
> 
> 
> How were your photos in your first six months with no photography background?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is surely NOT going to endear you with any members here. you ASKED for C&C good OR bad.
> sorry you didn't get the feedback you wanted, but people here are pretty honest with their critique.
> maybe you were expecting praise because of the camera  you bought?
> there are a lot of good sports photographers here. you can either stick around and learn from them, or give up
> because your shiny new 1DX didn't instantly make you a pro worthy of our adulation's.
> practice makes perfect, after all.
Click to expand...


I think  I'm gonna like it here.  (And who buys $9k worth of cameras when they're just starting out?)


----------



## Josh66

LouR said:


> (And who buys $9k worth of cameras when they're just starting out?)



Probably somebody who thinks all you need is an awesome camera.


(Or people who hit the lottery or are already loaded or something...haha)


----------



## imagemaker46

Like so many that make posts like this with claims of owning high end gear, then posting average images looking for praise, he has run away crying "I just wasted all that money"


----------

